
Kosmos – Graphic development environment for Clojure - simonpure
https://github.com/antonvolkoff/kosmos
======
dimitar
[https://kosmos.antonvolkoff.com](https://kosmos.antonvolkoff.com) \- looks
like some screenshots there.

I think a video might be more useful to explain this. I wonder how it handles
composition of and the common thread-first, thread-last or comp pipelines, but
the repo doesn't even have install instructions.

